# Chest.....Arms giving up before Chest pumped.



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey all.

Bit of a newb question.

When training chest my arms give up way before chest.

Any different techniques i can try?

Lower weight? Higher rep's?

Usual chest WO -

Incline bench, 4 sets, 12,10,10,8

Flat - the same as above

Then Flys incline then Decline - same rep pattern

Cables and dips to finish.

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

How wide is your grip on the bench? if it is too close it brings the triceps in to play not the chest


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Always on the indicated marks on the barbell.

Should i try more negative reps?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

guppy said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Bit of a newb question.
> 
> ...


more tricep work, on arm day or tricep day try close grip bench press, 6 inches above chest, skull crushers and french press, all good for strengthening tri's and helping with bench.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

24 sets for chest, too much imo, no wonder tri's are fried as well

How can you keep intensity with that many sets, less is sometimes more!!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

guppy said:


> Always on the indicated marks on the barbell.
> 
> Should i try more negative reps?


Dude the lines you are talking about are guides. They are not instruction marks, try experimenting with your grip also try less sets as as tel suggests, maybe do flyes prior to pressing instead of the other way around then your chest is pre exhausted.


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> 24 sets for chest, too much imo, no wonder tri's are fried as well
> 
> How can you keep intensity with that many sets, less is sometimes more!!


Reason for doing so many is my chest isnt getting the pump from it ive always tried to train until it is.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

guppy said:


> Reason for doing so many is my chest isnt getting the pump from it ive always tried to train until it is.


You don't need a pump to grow

Try upping the intensity rather than volume, I'm sure it will make a bigger difference:thumbup1:


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Will be giving it a go tonight.

Will also try some fly's to start with


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

guppy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Will be giving it a go tonight.
> 
> *Will also try some fly's to start with*


Whilst I beleive these are a good way to pre-exhaust your chest it is more of an advanced traing technique.

IMO you should do heavy bench/dumbell press and experiment with the width of your grip. Just beyond shoulder width is normally ideal

Regards


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Scottish - Cheers dude.

Will have a blast at it and see how i get on.

Thanks again all for the quick response.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

guppy said:


> *Scottish - Cheers dude.*
> 
> Will have a blast at it and see how i get on.
> 
> Thanks again all for the quick response.


your welcome. Good luck and stick in


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> more tricep work, on arm day or tricep day try close grip bench press, 6 inches above chest, skull crushers and french press, all good for strengthening tri's and helping with bench.


X2 especially heavy cgbp!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> more tricep work, on arm day or tricep day try close grip bench press, 6 inches above chest, skull crushers and french press, all good for strengthening tri's and helping with bench.


agreed, more tricep work is needed.

Try and focus on some heavy compound work for your tri's, like heavy push downs, then maybe finish on an isolation set like single arm pull downs. Or even some over head cable extensions, get the resistance of positives and negatives that way, work your tri's twice in the same rep.

once you get some extra strength in your tri's you'll notice your pressing will get better.

also, stick with something simple in terms of reps and sets, maybe 3x8 or 3x6, low volume with heavy weights.


----------

